# Two’s a crowd…..



## Ady34 (28 Aug 2021)

Hi,
thought I would share my most recent scape.
I didn’t have a name for it as I haven’t done a journal so thought of one fast…..I guess with only two main stones  it doesn’t conform so in this instance, ‘two’s a crowd’….
This was supposed to be a fill in scape (hence no journal) but it has been a little awkward and has only just settled 5 weeks in. Perhaps I should retrospectively journal it to show it’s development, problems and recovery.

Still a little filling in to do and some shaping of the h’ra, but much happier with it now than a couple of weeks ago 






Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## MichaelJ (29 Aug 2021)

Looks fantastic!  What kind of a background are you using there?


----------



## foxfish (29 Aug 2021)

Really good Ady, lovely 3D perspective in that photo!


----------



## Ady34 (29 Aug 2021)

MichaelJ said:


> Looks fantastic!  What kind of a background are you using there?


Hi, thanks, it’s an ADA lightscreen with blue to white graded film.




foxfish said:


> Really good Ady, lovely 3D perspective in that photo!


cheers, I think the lightscreen helps with that effect.


----------



## HarrietHippo (10 Sep 2021)

I love the artwork above the tank in case you get sick of looking at the tank   Must be your fish corner.


----------



## Wolf6 (11 Sep 2021)

Very nice rocks! Glad you decided it deserved a journal!


----------



## Garuf (11 Sep 2021)

Damn son, that’s a nice little scape!

Be sure to replace the rotala with a grass at some point, it has real classic amano bones.
Is it slate or similar? Reminds me of the rocks I collected in North Wales.


----------



## Ady34 (12 Sep 2021)

HarrietHippo said:


> I love the artwork above the tank in case you get sick of looking at the tank   Must be your fish corner.


Ha yeah, it is really, I’ve got fish art and an image of my previous tank. I’ll be adding to the pictures with more images of my scapes….





Wolf6 said:


> Very nice rocks! Glad you decided it deserved a journal!


Yeah love the rocks, great shape, colour and texture. Haven’t created a journal yet…..




Garuf said:


> Damn son, that’s a nice little scape!
> 
> Be sure to replace the rotala with a grass at some point, it has real classic amano bones.
> Is it slate or similar? Reminds me of the rocks I collected in North Wales.


thanks Garuf, I think if I were to do that I’d need to add another larger stone front right and perhaps fully carpet the scape. I’ve trimmed the rotala now for a better more representative shape for this scape….



The stone is ‘wild rhino stone’ it’s really beautiful with nice softer shapes and fine detailed textures.












cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ady34 (29 Sep 2021)

Hi, 
@George Farmer was doing a workshop at my local @Horizon Aquatics a couple of weeks ago and stopped by for a quick chat and run around of the home tanks.
If anyone is interested in seeing some of the issues I’m having and the tanks he has a YouTube video out linked below 

Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## Ady34 (20 May 2022)

By way of a little update this 600 is still running 😃….








Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## LondonDragon (20 May 2022)

Stunning Ady, you need to tell me your secret for those stems!! mine after the first trim went to crap! lol


----------



## Ady34 (20 May 2022)

LondonDragon said:


> Stunning Ady, you need to tell me your secret for those stems!! mine after the first trim went to crap! lol


Thanks Paulo.
I always plant some cut tops back into the bush. That way the cut stems still maintain a mature look.
That’s about all I can say


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (20 May 2022)

Ady34 said:


> By way of a little update this 600 is still running 😃….



Stunning 🤩


----------



## jaypeecee (20 May 2022)

Hi @Ady34 

I really like its beautiful simplicity.

JPC


----------



## JacksonL (21 May 2022)

Ady34 said:


> By way of a little update this 600 is still running 😃….
> 
> View attachment 188877
> 
> ...


Beautiful!
The shaping on those stems is next level!


----------



## Ady34 (21 May 2022)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> Stunning 🤩





jaypeecee said:


> Hi @Ady34
> 
> I really like its beautiful simplicity.
> 
> JPC





JacksonL said:


> Beautiful!
> The shaping on those stems is next level!


Thank you. 
It has evolved along the way but this topiary style of trimming really works with the shapes of the rhino stone.

Current view tonight….




Cheerio,


----------



## F1.mike (30 May 2022)

Love it, looks really nice


----------



## LondonDragon (30 May 2022)

Ady34 said:


>


Don't you get blinded from the LED's from that angle? I found I could not look at the tank when seating on the sofa! Hence created my DIY shade for the tank!


----------



## Hanuman (30 May 2022)

Excelente señor!


----------



## Ady34 (30 May 2022)

F1.mike said:


> Love it, looks really nice


Thank you.


LondonDragon said:


> Don't you get blinded from the LED's from that angle? I found I could not look at the tank when seating on the sofa! Hence created my DIY shade for the tank!


Not really 🤷🏼‍♂️ they are only e line lights though and they max at 85% intensity for only 2 hrs of the photoperiod so the lighting intensity isn’t that high. If they were brighter then it would be more of an issue I’m sure.



Hanuman said:


> Excelente señor!


Thanks 🙏🏻

From the front a few days after trimming:




Cheerio,


----------



## Marios (28 Jul 2022)

Ady34 said:


> From the front a few days after trimming:
> View attachment 189292


Absolute beauty!


----------



## FISHnLAB (6 Nov 2022)

Ady34 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Not really 🤷🏼‍♂️ they are only e line lights though and they max at 85% intensity for only 2 hrs of the photoperiod so the lighting intensity isn’t that high. If they were brighter then it would be more of an issue I’m sure.
> 
> ...


Excellent work Ady, it looks great👍.


----------

